# Another Article



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Pretty fair take from my perspective. Wish they'd spent more time highlighting the outdoor industry's resistance to ponying up to a tax like hunters do but it's at least mentioned.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/nati...a-a053-dc6d944ba776_story.html?outputType=amp


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Nice, thanks


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

https://www.ksl.com/article/4671394...caused-by-hunting-decline-isnt-affecting-utah


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

A BIG reason the decline isn't affecting Utah is because of the total amount of public land Utah possesses. Unlike states in the East or like Texas in the South, hunters are able to find places to enjoy without breaking the bank book.

This is yet another reason to keep our public lands...


----------

